# hanging full length mirror on wall



## -Dman100- (Feb 8, 2011)

Forgive the really novice questions here, but I'm really new to DIY projects.  I have recently bought a full length mirror that is about 50lbs.  I want to attach the mirror to my wall between the space of my bedroom door and closet.

First, I'm trying to determine how I can accurately measure how to hang the mirror so that it fits nicely in the space and is evenly spaced.

Second, since the mirror is pretty heavy, I assume I need to attach to the studs.  However, I'm not sure based on the space that I will be able to attach the mirror to the studs.  If not, what type of fastner should I use?  What is the best option that will not rip out the sheet rock in my wall?

See the attached images of the mirror and the space where I want to hang it, the back of the mirror and how it attaches.

Also, at the bottom of the mirror there is a strip of wood that is attached with some allen screws.  I am guessing I need to remove that.  It looks like it is attached if you have the mirror standing on the floor instead of attached to the wall.

Again, I know this is probably pretty easy to do, but I'm a total novice and need some guidance, so I don't screw this up.

Also, what tools do I need to do I need?

(see the attached images)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2011)

In the first picture your showing the mirrow sitting between two doors, but the door on the right has no trim. So is that really two doors but one has no trim?
When a door is trimmed there what's called a jack stud that holds up the header then another stud is sitting right next to it, so if your lucky you may be able to catch a stud on each side and run a wire between the two screws to hang the mirrow.
If you can do that and still have it come out behind the mirrow then it's a simple matter of sliding the mirrow back and forth until it's centered.
If you go buy a stud finder you should be able to find out where the studs are.
If the studs are still to far away from each other then go to Lowes and look in the fastner area. They sell what looks like white really cource thread plastic screw in inserts with metal screws also in the package. There self drilling and just screw into the sheet rock with a phillips head screw driver. Right on the package there's a weight rating.  The cheap red or blue tap in anchors are never going to work.
http://www.google.com/images?rlz=1T...tle&resnum=5&ved=0CEMQsAQwBA&biw=1276&bih=795


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2011)

Your second photo shows built in hangers that hang on the screws that Joe talked about. the catch is your screws have to be leval when you put them in the wall. to center the frame on a wall . subtract the distance between the hanger from the length of the wall and divide that in half and you have the distance to the first screw.
Joe the second door is the open bedroom door.


----------



## -Dman100- (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.  Yes, the second door is the open bedroom door.

Okay, a couple of other inexperienced questions.

Any particular brand of stud finder I should pick up at Lowes?  Or, are they all pretty much the same?  I can't tell you how many times I've bought something that didn't work right or was a piece of junk.  I know this is a stupid question, but I'd rather get good input and buy something that actually works.

If I find studs that are within the correct distance of centering the mirror, what type of screws should I use?  Is there a correct way to determine the exact screw size?  With my luck, I'd guess and get screws that are too big, too small or god knows what?

Is there any trick to getting the screws to go in level?  I should drill the holes first once I get the exact location of where the screws need to go?

Thanks for the help.
Regards.


----------



## havasu (Feb 8, 2011)

I see in one of your pictures that the mirror has built in mirror mounts which look like the mirror is suppose to hang horizontally, not vertically. Is there another set of mounts to allow it to be mounted horizontally?


----------



## -Dman100- (Feb 8, 2011)

No, it is only supposed to mount vertically.  The image I attached kind of appears like it can be mounted horizontally, but it mounts on the mirror are for mounting the mirror vertically.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2011)

How to Hang a Heavy Wall Mirror: Home Improvements & Maintenance | eHow.com


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 16, 2011)

How did you go along with it? Can you post some updates?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just hung a mirror the other day that measured 4' x 3'.
I used a product called "Mirror Mastic"  a few dozen dabs of this product on the wall, pressed the mirror into place and walked away.  It holds that strong and that quick; no shimming, bracing or drilling is required.


----------



## havasu (Feb 16, 2011)

Mirror Mastic is great, but unless it was only placed on the perimeter, when it is removed, it will break. You will need to break the bond with a large putty knife to release it from the grip it has.


----------



## mattsandi11 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you have a small bathroom consider doing the following ,think about adding small wall mirrors, vanities, and spot or just very bright lighting. By using exact sizes and spacing techniques, you can have a small bathroom that is just as functional as a larger one. Bathroom wall mirrors are great for a small bathroom and are great for face length viewing such as shaving, doing your hair ect. Read more about how to hang a full length mirror on the wall on my website


----------



## mattsandi11 (Jan 1, 2012)

<a href="http://buyfulllengthmirror.com/" target="_blank">full length mirror</a>


----------

